# Best Resort for Kids near CA/NV/UT/AZ?



## MichaelColey (Sep 9, 2012)

We currently have a two week trip planned to Newport Coast Villas next year and I found out that we'll need to be in Vegas a couple weeks later for a conference.  I'm thinking about just turning it into a four week road trip by adding a trip somewhere else nearby the week in between.

The only catch is that my wife will be flying out to do a show (we own an apparel company and exhibit in about a dozen craft/holiday shows per year) for most of the week so wherever we go it'll just be me and the three kids (who will be 9, 7 and 2).  That's not a problem.  They're great travelers.

But I'd like to find somewhere that's more of a "destination" resort to try to get.  Something like Four Seasons Avaria (or what it used to be like, anyway).

Of course I'll be trying to get the Villas at Disney's Grand Californian.  I might even try for a third week at Newport Coast Villas, but I think I'd rather mix it up a bit.

Is Four Seasons Scottsdale good?

What other suggestions can you make?

We're willing to travel perhaps up to 8 hours away from either Anaheim or Nevada, which should open up a pretty big section of the west, including most of California, Nevada, Utah, Arizona and perhaps even New Mexico.  A good pool is a must (the kids love to swim).  Lots of free or cheap things to do on site or nearby would be a big help.

I'd prefer something that's fairly easy to exchange into in February, but am willing to search for some longshots as well.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 9, 2012)

San Diego would be great, but I'm not sure about heated pools in Feb.  The Welk resorts usually have a lot of availability, and you could drive to/from Newport Beach.  The Welk resorts have a lot of activities/pools, and are near the Wild Animal park, and of course the San Diego Zoo is a must-do.  http://welkresorts.com/


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah, Welk is fantastic for kids. Huge, beautifully manicured resort with plenty to do onsite and in the vicinity.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 9, 2012)

How about Carlsbad?  :rofl: 

Carlsbad, not Carsland.  

Seriously, maybe you can get Hilton Marbrisa.  Grand Pacific Resorts are really nice in Carlsbad.  You can also try for Four Seasons Aviara.  Carlsbad is very close to San Diego, too.


----------



## ricoba (Sep 10, 2012)

Just to give you fair warning, February will be a rainy month in SoCal.  Not alsways, but it is common to have rain in January & February.  So maybe AZ would be another nice addition, just a thought.


----------



## GregGH (Sep 11, 2012)

ricoba said:


> Just to give you fair warning, February will be a rainy month in SoCal.  Not alsways, but it is common to have rain in January & February.  So maybe AZ would be another nice addition, just a thought.



I beg to differ ... when talking to 'locals' in Carlsbad ...the month they hate is May --for excessive clouds ...

We vacation in Carlsbad for the past 6 ( ? ) years and have yet to have excessive rain in Feb ... we will be there late Jan thru Mid March .. in case you are right and you want to rub it in ...( smile )

Greg


----------



## klpca (Sep 12, 2012)

In San Diego, rain is possible anytime from Jan through March, and if I was guessing off the top of my head, March seems to be the rainiest. Some years are wetter than others. It's not all that much though - about an inch and a half. I think the high/low temps are more significant. I believe that the temps are much lower than people expect.

Here's a link that quantifies things: http://www.climate-zone.com/climate/united-states/california/san-diego/

According to the chart, it looks like Nov/Dec are just as rainy. I am surprised to see that, as my perception is that Jan/Feb/Mar are wetter than Nov/Dec.

The reason that we don't like May/June is that we're ready for summer by the time that May rolls around, and sick and tired of the darn marine layer!


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 12, 2012)

I would suggest the Welk Resort in Escondido as well.  A great destination resort and a lot to do in the San Diego and North San Diego County area. Scottsdale would be warmer, but not sure how easy it would be to trade in there in February.  At least it would be before MLB Cactus League games start in March. Vegas would also be doable and I can't imagine it would be too difficult to trade into during February either.

Good luck.  Four weeks would be outstanding.


----------



## ricoba (Sep 13, 2012)

GregGH said:


> I beg to differ ... when talking to 'locals' in Carlsbad ...the month they hate is May --for excessive clouds ...
> 
> We vacation in Carlsbad for the past 6 ( ? ) years and have yet to have excessive rain in Feb ... we will be there late Jan thru Mid March .. in case you are right and you want to rub it in ...( smile )
> 
> Greg



I don't want to rub anything in.    But just to let you know, I am a LA local, though I semi-live here in Vegas part-time, I also own a home just outside Long Beach.  

I have experienced lots of rain during January and February which are the historic rainy months in SoCal.  But the nice thing about rain in SoCal is that it isn't a constant week after week of rain like say, Vancouver or Seattle.  Rather it is a day or so and then dry and sunny again, that is unless it is an El Nino year, where the rain really comes regularly. 

You are correct about May, it is known as May Gray, but it is not quite as common as June Gloom, which is yearly.  May Gray occurs when June Gloom just gets an early start in May.  June Gloom can last until mid July.  The nice thing is it keeps the weather temperate, but for a tourist it is not what they think of when they think of SoCal weather as always sunny.


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 13, 2012)

mjm1 said:


> I would suggest the Welk Resort in Escondido as well.  A great destination resort and a lot to do in the San Diego and North San Diego County area. Scottsdale would be warmer, but not sure how easy it would be to trade in there in February.  At least it would be before MLB Cactus League games start in March. Vegas would also be doable and I can't imagine it would be too difficult to trade into during February either.
> 
> Good luck.  Four weeks would be outstanding.



Can anyone tell me the difference between VL2 and VLW? I only see reviews for VLW. Are they basically the same resort?

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 13, 2012)

Park City is 10-11 hours away but would probably be longer in February.  There are a few ski in/out resorts.  All would be difficult at that time.


----------



## Paumavista (Sep 14, 2012)

*Are you coming from SNOW?*

Because unless you & the kids are used to "cool".......you and the other tourist will be the only ones in the water in February.........

Thats probably just me.....but it's got to be a lot warmer to considered February in San Diego swimming season.


----------



## bshmerlie (Sep 14, 2012)

What about Palm Springs? Worldmark Indio has a lazy river for the kids and it is usually warm enough to go in the pool.  Not a high end resort but pretty easy to get into....now that I think about it ...I guess that usually goes hand and hand.


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 15, 2012)

I was at Marriott Desert Springs Vilas II this summer.  Great pools. Great units. Great resort, aside from the bugs that Palm Springs attracts.


----------



## Margariet (Sep 15, 2012)

bshmerlie said:


> What about Palm Springs? Worldmark Indio has a lazy river for the kids and it is usually warm enough to go in the pool.  Not a high end resort but pretty easy to get into....now that I think about it ...I guess that usually goes hand and hand.



Would be my choice too! A great resort, good value for money (often for only a few TPU's or available as bonus week), wonderful area, and fine weather.


----------



## daventrina (Sep 15, 2012)

bshmerlie said:


> What about Palm Springs?


I wouldn't consider Palm Springs a "destination" resort area for kids. 
I'd agree with the San Diego area recommendations.
We had a family reunion at Welk and all the kids had a good time.

Ork Kids love both Coronado Beach Club (across the street and past the Del from the beach) and SoCA Beach Club (Across- the strip from beach but not area- Oceanside)

If you haven't, you may want to check out these threads...
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=178280
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=178087
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=178748
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=178620


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 15, 2012)

I think it's going to become a moot point for this trip.  We're leaning towards just flying to CA for the two weeks and just me going to work the show in Vegas two weeks later, and not going anywhere the week in between.

Feel free to keep the discussion going, though.  We might be in a similar situation in the future (we go to a several conventions in Vegas on a regular basis and like to bundle trips to DL), and others might be as well.


----------



## Margariet (Sep 15, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> I think it's going to become a moot point for this trip.  We're leaning towards just flying to CA for the two weeks and just me going to work the show in Vegas two weeks later, and not going anywhere the week in between.
> 
> Feel free to keep the discussion going, though.  We might be in a similar situation in the future (we go to a several conventions in Vegas on a regular basis and like to bundle trips to DL), and others might be as well.



Vegas is great for kids too. I always hear how many children enjoy Vegas even more than Disney!


----------



## JulieAB (Sep 16, 2012)

What about northern AZ (grand canyon?), maybe sedona or pinetop? My son considers camping/wilderness right up there with Disneyland.  Scottsdale isn't quite so nature friendly, unless you consider the desert beautiful. I wouldn't consider it warm enough to swim in Feb (well, you won't find any of the locals in even a heated pool!), but there's random typical city stuff to do for kids...parks, museums, malls, etc.


----------



## bjones9942 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'd pick Sedona with a day trip to the canyon.


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 16, 2012)

Margariet said:


> Vegas is great for kids too. I always hear how many children enjoy Vegas even more than Disney!


Yep, plenty to do for kids.  They've been several times (most recently last month).  Our oldest (9) is starting to get to the age where I'm going to be much more reluctant to bring him to Vegas, though.


----------

